# Who here had diagnosed bad clutches in a DSG?



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

For anyone who:



has been verified or diagnosed by VW as having clutch slippage or bad clutches in a DSG.
thinks they have slipping clutches.
has weak or intermittent engagement in 1st, 2nd, or 3rd, even at light throttle.
experiences some hesitation while accelerating, although is steady on the pedal.

can you describe exactly what you experience, along with what car/engine combo you run, and any mods or flashes? 

can you tell what VW said, and what they did or did not do?

tell me a story if you got one. thanks!


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

I already had my MU replaced at 30k miles. Now at 35k miles and car is in shop to have clutch packs replaced. When starting to move from complete stop, the transmission was surging and engaging hard. Also hesitation. Car threw codes and now dealer is replacing clutch packs.


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

ryangambrill said:


> I already had my MU replaced at 30k miles. Now at 35k miles and car is in shop to have clutch packs replaced. When starting to move from complete stop, the transmission was surging and engaging hard. Also hesitation. Car threw codes and now dealer is replacing clutch packs.


 thanks, i'm scanning for codes next. my MU was swapped at 39k, and now i'm at 50k. the slippage just started, but there have been no other changes to the car in several thousand miles. hoping i can figure it out nearly exactly before heading to the dealer.


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

No problem. Glad I could help. 

The problem seemed to be fixed after the MU was replaced. But the hard shifting started to get back only a couple thousand miles later.

We really love this vehicle. Actually I love the DSG. Cannot wait to get this worked out.


----------



## co78 (May 4, 2010)

I had an issue where my DSG would jerk, almost felt like it was going to stall, when coming to a stop, or accelerating from a stop. Took it in to VW, they initially said the mechatronics unit needed to be replaced, so after waiting 2 weeks for the part to arrive, they install the new unit and still experienced the issue. Then they replaced my Dual mass flywheel and i got my car back. The same afternoon I got my car back, I had no issues. 

The next day, the same issue re-appeared, called in the same dealer, brought car back and they took several weeks to find that the clutch packs needed to be replaced (they had a regional VW field engineer come and look). After they changed the clutch packs, I have no issues with the transmission to this day. I had this done back in June.

dsg on a vw gti.


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

co78 said:


> I had an issue where my DSG would jerk, almost felt like it was going to stall, when coming to a stop, or accelerating from a stop. Took it in to VW, they initially said the mechatronics unit needed to be replaced, so after waiting 2 weeks for the part to arrive, they install the new unit and still experienced the issue. Then they replaced my Dual mass flywheel and i got my car back. The same afternoon I got my car back, I had no issues.
> 
> The next day, the same issue re-appeared, called in the same dealer, brought car back and they took several weeks to find that the clutch packs needed to be replaced (they had a regional VW field engineer come and look). After they changed the clutch packs, I have no issues with the transmission to this day. I had this done back in June.
> 
> dsg on a vw gti.


 hmmm. the initial issue you describe has been with me since day one, intermittently. i've had the MU swapped and that fixed other DSG problems, but this particular issue was never resolved. i have no codes, but also cannot easily show this problem to the dealer... they never follow my directions and they fail to reproduce the symptom. it's hard to reproduce if you're not me, apparently.


----------



## CoolAirVw (Mar 8, 2007)

Here's a thread regarding slipping over on the tdiclub. It hasn't been resolved yet but I thought it might be useful in this thread.

http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=296405

Hell I might as well reference this one also.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...mprature-problem-going-into-quot-neutral-quot


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks for that.


----------



## DSGregrets (Jan 7, 2011)

*DSG slipping in reverse*

2006 A3 DSG 3.2L s-line 
Had megatronic unit replaced....did not fix problem....still slipping in reverse. 
Are there any law firms specializing in suits against Audi.


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

DSGregrets said:


> 2006 A3 DSG 3.2L s-line
> Had megatronic unit replaced....did not fix problem....still slipping in reverse.
> Are there any law firms specializing in suits against Audi.(you mean VAG)


 No. But there should be!  DSG's work great when new, (even though thousands failed straight out of the box like mine) but they weren't ready for prime time IMO. These trannies are now getting old and well past middle age, so I predict they will start to fail and break down in ever larger numbers. 

Get out of them now.


----------



## DSGregrets (Jan 7, 2011)

*clutch pack $3k !*

Now Audi says to replace clutch pack.....estimate is $3k. Does anyone know if after both a megatronics unit and the clutch packs, will this make this a good reliable tranny?


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

My 2010 CC had 12,500 miles on it. At 6k the MU was replaced and now at 12,500 they replaced the clutch pack 2 days ago but that still has not fixed the car. Today is my cars 4th trip to the dealer not counting 2 previous trips to have a faulty trunk shock replaced that led to the trunk opening up so fast it almost knocked out my front teeth. 

Needless to say I am seeking a buy back at this point. My car has been in service for 28 days.


----------



## DSGregrets (Jan 7, 2011)

*Still slips...not as bad with new clutch packs and MU*

Not sure what to do next. My dealer is treating me well.....but Audi needs to step and extend full transmission warranty to at least 100K miles.


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

DSGregrets said:


> Not sure what to do next. My dealer is treating me well.....but Audi needs to step and extend full transmission warranty to at least 100K miles.


 so sorry to hear of your DSG problems. y'know, i could have been as unfortunate as so many around here, but after my MU swap i have been running smooth as silk, and i'm almost to 53k.

regarding your question about whether or not your DSG would be reliable after the MU and clutch pack swaps, of course nobody can answer that. there are two schools of thought here, but i'm not sure either one of us knows the real deal. 

VWRedux, for example, is saying to get out from under your DSG now while you can (at least more easily than a fatal breakdown later). there are so many things that can go wrong with a complex automated mechanical device such as this.

I, the other example, suspect that the first mass produced DSG units could possibly be stronger than necessary, by design. although finicky, first generations of such devices are often designed and manufactured with overcompensations built in due to the unknowns of going mass market. 

the truth probably lies somewhere between us. 

i can say this much: if my DSG continues to operate as it has since the MU swap last year and it requires some normal tranny work, i won't sweat it and i'll pay up to keep her running. but if i'm presented with an estimate for extreme tranny work, like over $3k, then i'm calling my guy and seeing if he's serious about a side to side used Audi TT 6MT --> mkV R32. this is because, although that swap can be easily north of $5k, putting $3k into a box with unknowns leaves me feeling pretty uncertain. and i don't like investing mad money in uncertainties. anymore.


----------



## Fugly-Racin (Apr 11, 2008)

I have 59k on my car now with the second MU going in currently both of my MU's started acting up after about 25k of use. the first time i got it swaped was at 27k, and like a clock it fouled up at 49k. I drove it with its little jerking habbits for a long time to see if the problems get any worse, but they dont seem to. I put 10k on it and it never got any worse so after the warrentee runs out i am going to run it till i actualy feel some slip or changes.

I did take oil samples from the trans before replacment both times to send out and see if there was any metal or friction element from the clutches in the oil. and the last time the oil report came back spotless. I hope the same this time or i am demanding a whole replacement due to comtamination of the oil and or overly worn "timebomb" clutches.

And yea i think these trans are prb overdesigned and ok mechanicaly, just the brain is screwy:screwy:

I bought the DSG because this all clutch and fork, converterless automatic type trans has existed for a long lime (late sixtys in john deere powershift trans) in farm and construction equip. and thouse old no electronic muthers will break you neck taking off and shifting, so consider the DSG one step above a crude old farm tractor haha


----------



## Fugly-Racin (Apr 11, 2008)

Just got back the pre-MU swap oil test back, the oil showed no signs of any friction in the oil (thank god) and no wear metals in any significant quantity. So as far as any of the hardware going bad in the trans probably not. But the electronics evidently have a few issues to get worked out yet.


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

that's good news. 

and you said this:


> And yea i think these trans are prb overdesigned and ok mechanicaly, just the brain is screwy:screwy:


i agree. i'm really hoping we're right about that, because it's more easily worked with than poor mechanical design or integrity. my DSG works perfect until you start messing with the software, for example when you switch between M & D on the fly. that gets the brain's attention, but often it gets confused and hangs for a 1-3 secs while moving... not a good time for her to refuse shift and throttle input. but the mechanical function of the box has never caused any issues of any kind outside the MU problem, which was fixed one time and done.


----------



## mickmat (May 30, 2011)

Have a series 6 TSI-- 11K only on the clock and noticed judder under light accel--intermittent
Finally got the dealer to drive a few times and they agree
Clutch pack on order from VAG
BTW---squeak under acceleration which I thought was just dry throttle linkage is in fact the water pump---common prob apparently
Perhaps I should have kept my series 5 TDI........


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Does anyone have a part number for the clutch pack?

I was given 02E3980929B but can't seem to find anything online... :banghead:


----------



## SloEur6 (Nov 3, 2021)

10Ten said:


> hmmm. the initial issue you describe has been with me since day one, intermittently. i've had the MU swapped and that fixed other DSG problems, but this particular issue was never resolved. i have no codes, but also cannot easily show this problem to the dealer... they never follow my directions and they fail to reproduce the symptom. it's hard to reproduce if you're not me, apparently.


I’m having literally all the issues listed in this thread, with no codes being thrown on my 011 Gti auto Dsg. I bought it with 85k miles on it, now at 88k it idles rough and starts at low rpm’s sometimes dipping to 600 and even 400rpm constantly when started and at idle. My clutch clunks into engagement when slowing down at is very noticeable at low gears, has major hesitation after coming to a stop then giving it some gas, it shifts extremely hard sometimes, especially in sport mode, and whenever it shifts from 3rd to 4th is stops right at 4K rpm’s and sits there way too long before shifting like it can’t engage. This things been in the shop since I bought it, $3k worth of work already on the engine but they keep telling me my transmission is fine and all of this is “Normal” and I’m just not used to the transmission.. this is a “European specialist shop” for VWs, Audi, Mercedes’ etc. I have a full warranty on my GTI purchased through the dealer I bought it from, but Since I’m not throwing any codes they won’t do anything about the clutch/transmission.. 🙄 any ideas on what to do?


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

2006 A3 S-Line 3.2 at 95,000 mi : DSG still going strong. I bought the car with 24,000 mi in 2008. I do all the maintenance myself.  Just recently did my 2nd DSG fluid change, dealer did the first one. I'm going to do another "adaptation" soon.
Definitely more maintenance than my 1999 Tacoma PreRunner, but I really groove on the A3


----------



## ChrisFR (Dec 11, 2021)

Late to the party, but just another DSG issue. Have a 2016 Seat Leon FR Technology 1.8TSI with DSG. I'm on 73k miles and my clutch is slipping. Already replaced the clutch pack just before 35k miles so they seem to last about 35k on average before the clutch pack starts to fail. The dry clutch set up is terrible, dropping 2k on a new pack every 35k miles isn't ideal.


----------



## ototest (Aug 31, 2017)

ChrisFR said:


> Late to the party, but just another DSG issue. Have a 2016 Seat Leon FR Technology 1.8TSI with DSG. I'm on 73k miles and my clutch is slipping. Already replaced the clutch pack just before 35k miles so they seem to last about 35k on average before the clutch pack starts to fail. The dry clutch set up is terrible, dropping 2k on a new pack every 35k miles isn't ideal.


Probably i can solve your problem if you want to try, just send me VIN, some original softwares are have faults , maybe one of this on your car
if you have Vas5054 also i can do new software , custom software for much better shifting gears


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## roubaixGLI (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm experiencing what I believe is slippage at acceleration from stops. It seems to happen more frequently with the HVAC on.


----------

